# rough print



## taddix (Oct 16, 2015)

hi , my first time printing i'm using black international coating ink , i can print on a white test square and the print is jam up smooth, then when i print on tshirt it is very rough,i have changed my stroke angle and pressure and it makes no difference. i have tried it on 110 156 and 230 screen same results smooth on test squares and rough on shirt. could it be the ink , i have no idea what to do ?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds like the shirt....what are you printing on? can you post a pic of the results?


----------



## taddix (Oct 16, 2015)

hey tks for for the reply, i have been playing with it print flash print 4 times then dried felt smooth as silk on a comfort color shirt, with the black ink , did the same on a concert tee still felt a little rough , i am using 156 mesh is this normal , what am i missing


----------

